# PS3 start button issue



## teeowe (Mar 13, 2009)

I finally bought the PS3 last December and we have been playing Little Big Planet and NCAA Football with no problem.

I got virtua fighter 5 today though and the start button seems not to work. This is very frustrating! How can I check to see if it is controller hardware problem without buying a new controller?

Or could it be something else?

Thanks in advance
Todd


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

Easiest way to check if it's a hardware problem is to try it with another game :smile: 

Just had a quick look and it *doesn't *seem to be a common problem with Virtua Fighter 5


----------



## Jyy042 (Apr 18, 2009)

IF it does this with all game, maybe an update will fix it?


----------



## WAKEUNDEAD (Apr 18, 2009)

With other games?
Start button is probably jammed somehow - it actually happened with PS2 controllers.
And for the PS3, the PS button and X button and analog sticks can get jammed, easily.
Because they are mainly used.
Look at the way you press the Start button, it might be at an angle, which actually could cause the jam in the first place. ¬_¬''

Anyway
Not with other games?
1. Switch off the PS3. (off at the back)
2. Plug the controller into the charging plug, which goes to the USB slot in the PS3.
3. Switch the PS3 on at the back. It is now in standby, the light is red.
4. Make sure the light is red (on the PS3), and the controller is plugged into the charger thing.
5. Press the PS button on the Controller - This switches the PS3 from standby to ON.
6. With the controller plugged, get into the game and try the Start button. =)

Any questions? Message me.


----------

